

Can Amazon create a "used book store in the cloud"?  Not unless the law changes. - DanLivesHere
http://dlewis.net/2009/11/30/the-used-book-store-in-the-cloud/

======
ianferrel
I claim that anyone who buys books on the Kindle is in fact renting them, just
for an unspecified duration that Amazon gets to choose after the fact. Amazon
has already demonstrated that they are capable of remotely deleting books on
people's devices, so your rental will last as long as it's in Amazon's
financial interest for it to. That will _probably_ be as long as Amazon exists
as a company, but who knows.

------
asciilifeform
The copyright cartels will never allow an extension of the customary "dead
tree" unlimited right-to-lend to e-books, as that way lies the ultimate
collapse of artificial scarcity, something they live in mortal dread of. I
discuss this issue at length in my debunking of the B&N Nook's lending
feature: <http://www.loper-os.org/?p=54>

